# downloading pc games



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

i have a pretty good laptop i7's 8mb of ram n a 2mb 8870m radeon graphics card, i tend to download quite a few of the nosteam downloads but i find there downloads dont run very well on me lappy but others from reloaded etc do??? why is this?

is my spec not good enough to run high end games like farcry 3, dead island, nba14???


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 3, 2014)

Laptop graphics cards usually aren't very good. That's one of the reasons I use a desktop for gaming and a laptop for normal browsing. And I think you mean gb not mb


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2014)

youre gunna need to turn your settings wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy down in game.
alternitively you can run this website http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 5, 2014)

what would i need to run pc games nicely on a desktop then? maybe a $1000 budget desktop unit only no monitor etc.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2014)

you can go to newegg.com build your own best for your own money .
or i find also their pre assembled ones are a good price 
alot of people like amd, i dont, to each their own though


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 5, 2014)

i just like pc games over console im not very knowledgeable on spec and i deffo couldnt build my own lol

could i get run top-end settings on that budget?


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i just like pc games over console im not very knowledgeable on spec and i deffo couldnt build my own lol
> 
> could i get run top-end settings on that budget?


top end is subjective like buying a car.

but you can indeed get a nice pc desktop on newegg for 1000$ dont forget they all have enviromental fees now


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 5, 2014)

thanks sunni


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> top end is subjective like buying a car.
> 
> but you can indeed get a nice pc desktop on newegg for 1000$ dont forget they all have enviromental fees now



Top end for PC components is not like buying a car, it's not subjective. There are genuine differences in quality between each upgrade. For example, the i7 totally blew the previous generation of processors out of the water. Just like the Bulldozer blew out the phenom(AMD). I'm not trying to be argumentative or anything, it's just a common misconception about it all being subjective.

My next build is going to cost me £1293.87($1800 approx) I've already got it priced up and ready to order ^_^ But mine is coming with all the peripherals, such as monitor, case, headset, keyboard and mouse etc. You can probably pick up a high end gaming desktop PC for about $700 that would allow you to run games for the next 5 years at a reasonable graphic standard. That's assuming you don't need a case etc.


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2014)

hsfkush said:


> Top end for PC components is not like buying a car, it's not subjective. There are genuine differences in quality between each upgrade. For example, the i7 totally blew the previous generation of processors out of the water. Just like the Bulldozer blew out the phenom(AMD). I'm not trying to be argumentative or anything, it's just a common misconception about it all being subjective.
> 
> My next build is going to cost me £1293.87($1800 approx) I've already got it priced up and ready to order ^_^ But mine is coming with all the peripherals, such as monitor, case, headset, keyboard and mouse etc. You can probably pick up a high end gaming desktop PC for about $700 that would allow you to run games for the next 5 years at a reasonable graphic standard. That's assuming you don't need a case etc.


the specific reason i said subjective is because i didnt feel like getting into and argument over this
i prefer i7 over amd, but i really didnt wanna get into that fight


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what would i need to run pc games nicely on a desktop then? maybe a $1000 budget desktop unit only no monitor etc.


compare games and look at what their requirements are for running said games, usually it details what cpu, ram and graphics card you'd need to run it smoothly.


----------



## Gmz (Mar 7, 2014)

You can build a pretty low budget computer (around 600$) that can run most games decently, that's what I been playin on. Able to play new games fine.

Looking at your laptop's specs again you should really have no problem running newer games, the only thing I can think of that could be holding you back is the speed of your processor. Anything below 3.2ghz is pretty slow for running newer games


----------

